# picons



## balanga (Jan 4, 2018)

picons are logos for TV channels.

Does anyone use these with TVheadend?

You can grab picons here. Where should I install them? .../usr/local/share/picons??


----------



## balanga (Jan 5, 2018)

Further info on picons here and here. The  latter contains a section about 'building picons' which I can't get my head around...

Why would you build them if they are simply image files?


----------

